# Painter Sprayers.... What to do



## Pearl Painters (Sep 22, 2010)

*Airless Sprayers vs a power painter*

Since your not planning to purchase this and use it day in and day out as a profession. The smaller (DIY) airless pumps that you listed will work for all most of the products that you listed except for the UGL Drylok. I would avoid the power painters.

My first choice is always Graco and 2nd would be Titan. In fact I purchased a use Titan 440i 5 years ago used on Craigs list for $300, I also had the gun rebuilt by a local company for $55 that set up is still in use today and I have not had to-do anything with it (religiously clean and oil it). It's used probably once a week to spray small projects, but there have been times when we have been in a pinch and sprayed 15 gallons to-do an exterior. You will need to spend several thousand dollars if you want to buy a pump that will handled heavy bodied products like the Drylok. My advice would be to cut and roll the Drylok, which should be back rolled anyway if you do end up spraying it. The other thing to be careful of is switching back and forth from solvent based paints to water based, that is a quick way to contaminate your finishes and create lots of problems. It's best to commit the sprayer to being either an oil based only or water based only sprayer, as it is very difficult to 100% clean. If you decide to look for a used sprayer and need some pointers let me know.

I live in Portland Oregon, I'm sure you have heard we get a little rain in this country... Because lots of new companies sprout up in the spring and go out of business at the end of the exterior painting season this is a great time of the year to buy used equipment, you should look on Craigs list. 

Hope this helps!

www.PearlPainters.com
Pearl Painters Portland Oregon





Ty Webb said:


> OK... First time poster and I need advice... Pros, semi-pros and experienced DIY's, I need your help.
> I have several painting projects coming up in the next 6 to 12 months. The projects include:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Pretty much any of the sprayer you mentioned would work for your needs, but at a minimum I would get one that sprays at least.27gpm and will support up to a 17orfice tip that is also a piston pump and not a diaprham, a piston pump will outlast a difram pump and also pumps paint on the up and down strokes. Wagner, titan, and spray tech are all owned by the same company. The first number in a tip size gets doubled to indicate the fan width and the second number is the orifice size, the lighter bodied the material, such as oil base you would use a smaller orifice and the thicker you would use a larger orifice, for your needs you wouldn't need a sprayer that could support anything larger than a 17orfice, you could probably even purchase a sprayer that supports up to a 15orfice and still be ok, a 15 orfiicice will spray almost any latex house paint with no problems. With the right tip size thinning is not necessary


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

wagners 200 dollar paint crew has a short operating life. i just was using the second one earlier and it failed just like the first. you're painting along and before long the pump just keeps running and the gun is sputtering. after shooting a ton of water and paint thinner through hoping it was just debris or dried paint i'm done. graco or titan all day. the paint crew is just a poorly designed product that's failed twice just on DYI home status. 

the only nice thing in my case is buying it from depot. they have the greatest return policy and i can trade this thing back for something useful.,


----------



## Ty Webb (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the replies..

Speaking for DryLok and similar products, do they work as advertised? Is one better than another? 

DryLok, I seem to recall, has an oil based and a water based. Is one better than the other? 

I don't have bad water coming in ever but if we get a tremendous rain, I get two or three spots that some come very minor seepage. It usually doesn't even run all he way down to the floor. It just makes a wet spot on the wall.

What is the best product for this sort of problem?

Is there a good online dealer to buy sprayers from? 

Ty


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Ty Webb said:


> Is there a good online dealer to buy sprayers from?
> 
> Ty


 http://www.gleempaint.com/airspray.html

I've had very good luck with these people. I've got the Sprayteck 1420 and have bought some of the Wagner buzz bombs from them and they have been very good to deal with. I think if you call their support line they will also give some advice on the products you want to put through it. They carry Wagner, Spraytech and Titan, both new and refurbs.
Good Luck


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

one of the better deals i know of is right here

http://cgi.ebay.com/Graco-Magnum-LT...nt_Supplies&hash=item20afc89324#ht_968wt_1137


----------



## H. A. S. (Aug 18, 2010)

Last year, I bought this guy. Sprayed great right out of the box: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Used-recond-Gra...029?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230162ab95 

Sprayed the inside and outside of an old barn, several other projects since...still going strong.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Ty Webb said:


> OK... First time poster and I need advice... Pros, semi-pros and experienced DIY's, I need your help.
> I have several painting projects coming up in the next 6 to 12 months. The projects include:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Ty - Re-reading your OP, it occurred to me that the majority of your projects are indoor. Seems like you could save a few bucks by dropping down 1 level in sprayers to the Graco X5, Spraytech 1420 or similar and put the money into additional hose capacity and tips. 30 -60 gallons of paint will likely wear out at least 1 tip. I use a 415 or 515 tip for larger areas; siding, etc, and a 213 with a shield for cut-in. 
Hose, at least 50 ft. Most come with 25 and the class I'm recommending will handle up to 75 usually. Another thing you will want to put on your shopping list is a swivel coupler for the gun. IMHO it ought to be a crime not to include one. That hose is stiff, more so under pressure. Working inside like you will be, I can almost guarantee you will be fighting that hose constantly without a swivel.
Another thing I have found is that for cleanup an air compressor is invaluable. Not required but very helpful. I admit, I'm somewhat paranoid about cleanup on all the airless stuff. It's quick and easy but for some reason many neglect it. Just read some of the Amazon reviews, easy to pick out who cleaned theirs and who didn't. Anyway, I clean mine as directed until I get clean solvent coming out everywhere then use compressed air and syphon gun to further clean the gun parts, filters and tips. I then blow the hose empty and put oil mixture through the system.
Another big advantage (for me) to a smaller system is they will store very easily. I can get my 1420 into about a 2 ft cube. The standup ones with dollys can become problematic. 
One thing that hasn't been mentioned is paint conditioners. I invariably condition all latex with Floetrol, sprayer just seems happier and when it's happy, I'm happy. Seriously, makes a big difference, I usually start with about 1/4 the recommended max (qt/gal) and seldom need to add any more. Sprayer primes almost immediately and, unless the screw-up fairy is about, usually goes smoothly
JMHO, hope it helps


----------

